# Smokin a Deer Shoulder



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Never done one, but have plenty and running outta freezer space so gonna try one today. Its been on and under an ice bed for 2 weeks. Yesterday put a half cup of kosher salt maybe 3/4 cup in a gallon of water, along with some garlic and bay leaves. Poured it iver and shook/ sloshed it up. Sloshed it around every time I walked by it. This morning got it out trimmed it up again, and rinsed it off. Dried it well, and placed on the cutting board. Found some roasted garlic injection in the pantry from Thanksgiving we didnt use. Decided I would inject it. Sprinkled it with Mrs Dash and Lowrey season salt. Misquite chips and 180° pan of water with a little apple cider viniger mixed in with it. Gonna probe it when I add chips and wait on the temp to get right this afternoon. Gonna be good with the cajun injected Chicken leg quarters.

I will never loose weight if I keep taking iff work!!!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishing Dad (Jan 4, 2014)

looks good!


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Lets us know about the finished product and pictures of it also how did the taste test turn out?
I see a specially smoked process meat shop in your future :thumbsup:


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## shrapnel (Jan 22, 2016)

Wow....thats a LOT of prep. We do them same as a pork shoulder and they are even better. Thaw, coat of mustard, rub with favorite spices, bag overnight DRY and then low and slow the next day. We like to finish the last couple hours in the oven wrapped in foil after covering the top with a layer of bacon.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looking good Jason!!! I usually just chunk up the shoulder meat fer burger....


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Me too, but those shoulders of the Bucks the boys killed were huge


----------



## rippin90 (Jan 3, 2009)

I tried to smoke a deer roast once and it look awesome but was tough to chew. I ended up slicing it thin and made jerky instead. Which was pretty good.

I'm interested to learn if the brining process you describe makes a tender roast.


----------



## shrapnel (Jan 22, 2016)

rippin90 said:


> I tried to smoke a deer roast once and it look awesome but was tough to chew. I ended up slicing it thin and made jerky instead.  Which was pretty good.
> 
> I'm interested to learn if the brining process you describe makes a tender roast.


If done right it will pull apart with a fork just like pork.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I could amoke it a little longer and get it to fall apart if I wanted. Trick is low and slow. The brine helps also, as salt helps break down the conective tissue, which makes it tough. 

It came out perfect. Hit 148 and I wrapped it up in foil, bumped up the heat to 200 and finished it to 159°

Tenderness is awesome, texture is great. I am not a fan of that garlic injection, but made it 10x more moiat than any other vinison I have smoked. Still ate a whole plate of it. Little Sweet Baby Rays on it and mmmmmmm good

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------

